# Sammy, Four Lakes Lil Somethin' Special



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sammy had a big day Saturday at the club field training day. He took the gunfire, dogs and people in stride. He was one tired puppy when we got home. Here are some pictures a friend took that day.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

What a cutie patootie!


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh my goodness....I think I might melt! I love his little pink tongue, and that little look in his eyes in that last pic made me giggle!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Love the photos, especially the last one! Thanks for sharing, hope to see many many more.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Those photos are just wonderful!!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

He's adorable. Enjoy!

NewfieMom


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I saw a baby picture of Abby and he looks so much like her as a puppy


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

jennretz said:


> I saw a baby picture of Abby and he looks so much like her as a puppy


Do you think Sammy is going to be as red as Abby? We shall have to see! (But I would like Jane's-and Barb's-opinion on it.)

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

What a cutie! I love the little stink-eye photo


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

So adorable!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's hard to tell from photos as the coloring is so often untrue, but I think no. Sammy's ears are not real dark, and generally pups mature to be a shade or so darker than their ears (look back at the Tito baby pictures).


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

What a cutie! Excited to watch this guy grow


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a lucky pup to get to go to a field training day! Bet he was a totally hit!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Sammy is adorable. 

Looking forward to hearing about his adventures and seeing lots of pictures.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Great pictures!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

He's so adorable and I love his name!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

What a cutie pie! Glad he took it all in stride.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh Sammy....what a sweetie you are....Im in :--heart: Wish I could get in the car, and come give you hugs......:wavey::::::


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

What fun for Sammy - and for you. I bet he was one popular pup . I'm not a bit surprised that the gunfire and hubbub didn't bother him. He was probably thinking : "let me at those birds!" Sammy was the puppy who went right after a whole chukar (a deceased chukar, that is....) at the temperament testing when he was 7 weeks old, dragged the bird right back to the tester and gave it to her. Then he looked at her like "now what would you like me to do?!" 
Thanks for sharing photos.
edited to add: I think he will be red, not sure as dark red as Miss Abby. She's about as dark as they come.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sammy*

Your Sammy is just adorable-what a sweetheart!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I think Sammy's paws have doubled in size and his legs doubled in length! He is a very confident pup and loves exploring. Today he was on a mini teeter and loved it, and got to run through a short tunnel. He is so much fun and such a sweet pup. He loves to cuddle.








So very proud of himself after running through the tunnel
















I think they are going to be close buddies.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Sammy is adorable! Love the picture of him with his older sibling!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Who is this new guy, I must've missed it! Congratulations!! You've been busy! He's adorable  Hope Cooper is tolerating the new addition!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I just love all of those pictures especially the one with his new brother


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

awesome photos!! He's going to be a rockstar!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Love the photo of him on the dogbed with Cooper. I bet Cooper is glad to have a buddy again. Don't they grow fast - like overnight sometimes it seems! Thanks for the photos and updates on your boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

fourlakes said:


> What fun for Sammy - and for you. I bet he was one popular pup . I'm not a bit surprised that the gunfire and hubbub didn't bother him. He was probably thinking : "let me at those birds!" Sammy was the puppy who went right after a whole chukar (a deceased chukar, that is....) at the temperament testing when he was 7 weeks old, dragged the bird right back to the tester and gave it to her. Then he looked at her like "now what would you like me to do?!"
> Thanks for sharing photos.
> edited to add: I think he will be red, not sure as dark red as Miss Abby. She's about as dark as they come.


Sammy's such an amazing little guy, must have been so much fun watching this. 

He's absolutely adorable, the pictures are great.

LOVE this picture, his going to be a very handsome boy.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Great pics - love the one with Cooper, too. Looks like he has agility in his future - his near future!!  I love love love this stage - when they are doing things for the first time and experiencing new things every day. So fun to watch!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Love these pictures he is so handsome!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwwww, how sweet!!! Hi Sammy & Cooper!!!!:wavey:


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

The flowers must be tasty








So we try to stay busy


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Awww, I think he was just "helping" to deadhead those blooms


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

There is just something about him that makes me go ahhhh.....he's quite adventerous


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Such a face! He looks like he's very fun.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks like Sammy is keeping busy  Love the photos!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Such a cutie!!!! And growing like a weed!!!::::--heart::--heart:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just adorable...not that I'm biased or anything


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sammy pulled this manual off the bookshelf and thought he better start reading.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

He is so adorable I'm sure he is keeping you busy!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Love the earlier picture of him retrieving and do your local libraries have "Super Reader" signs? It looks like he will be an avid reader!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

There are times I think I could just sit and look at him all day, if he would sit still .


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He has the most squeezable face! I'd love to smooch him.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

One handsome guy. As Barb says, not that I'm biased or anything 
Nice photo!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

There's just something about him that makes your heart melt


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

He is so cute he doesn't even look real!!! What a teddy bear face!!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

macdougallph1 said:


> He is so cute he doesn't even look real!!!


It's true. Sometimes when my own dog has just been clipped, he looks like a stuffed animal. This one doesn't even need to go to the groomer! 

NewfieMomhttp://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

He s such a cutie!!!!! What a face!!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sammy grew legs the week I was at the national! Cooper and I missed him and Sammy really missed Cooper. Today we went and did a little training and Sammy got to play with a puppy the same age. It was hard to get good pictures of 2 rambunctious pups.
















Sammy really liked the bumper with the attached feather


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

More great photos! He's one happy boy


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh boy, a natural, they are great shots, Rita!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

looks like going in the water is worthwhile if there's a retrieve at the end of it


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Water and bumpers! Life is good


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Awesome pics.


----------



## Gayathri (Sep 23, 2015)

He is lovely


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

kinda thinking it's time for some updated photos!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Finally some new Sammy pictures. How I wish I had brought my camera with me today. Sammy is swimming a good 20-30 yards and bringing back the bumper. When he gets on shore he holds the bumper while he shakes and carries it all the way back to the car. From now on camera stays on me! At home Sammy loves going in the koi pond and terrorizing the fish. This boy loves the water. He also loves sitting in my flower pots.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Such a beautiful pup! Isnt it interesting how his coat looks so many different colours depending on the light.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He sure is a good looking little guy, love the pictures.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for the great photos of Sammy! You can really tell how much he has grown in the photo with Cooper. He's catching up to him in size already.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Love the photos, especially the one of him with Cooper. Not surprised to hear he likes the water!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Love the new photos. I see memories of baby Shala in his sweet face.  I wish we all lived closer and could get both Abby x Tito litters all together!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh heavens, he's soooo handsome Rita :--heart::--heart:......love, love his coloring....his feet are huge!!!!! Hello Cooper!!!!:wavey:


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I tried different Halloween costumes to no avail. So no cute Halloween picture. I did manage to get part of the pumpkin costume on Sammy but he was having no part of the hat.








And it quickly dissolved into this








He much preferred playing with the water coming out of the hose.








Team work


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

awesome photos!


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

He is so cute! My boy is 7 now, but I remember that puppy love.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The first one makes a pretty cute Halloween photo despite no hat. Reminds me of when my son was young and I attempted to get a Christmas photo of him in a Santa hat and our two goldens with reindeer antlers. One girl got them off immediately, like "no way am I wearing these ridiculous things!" The other sat there with the antlers on but looking just miserable. So much for that cute photo!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He has gotten so big already


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwww, thats ok, he's too cute to be mad at....maybe next year....Happy Halloween boys!!!!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sammy still looks adorable!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

There are pictures of Sammy, as there are of Shala, where he looks like the inside of a sweet potato. I mean his coat looks like the _*color*_ of the inside of a sweet potato. He no longer looks like a sweet potato. Those days have passed. ;-).

I am very glad that this is not a breeder's thread because then I wouldn't be able to say that I love red dogs. But I love red dogs. I love his color.

He is a sweetie pie. Just adorable. I think he makes a wonderful pumpkin for Hallowe'en, even without the rest of his costume!!!

Big hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Love them! Especially the teamwork one!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Moms' little helper.

















Sammy has grown some legs


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love the picture with the dryer!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm guessing you get "help" loading the dishwasher too.That's one of my girls' favorite "jobs". Of course I get no help taking the clean dishes out! That is one good looking boy in the last photo


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sammy is too cute, great pictures. 
He's going to be a very handsome Golden boy.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh, yes. A dryer. It's great to let a retriever have proximity to one of those. It's a step closer than the laundry basket or the clothesline. Think of how much more quickly a little (or big) fella or gal can get hold of a bra and run around the house or yard with it showing off the trophy and swinging it over his head. I am sure mine would have loved to have had _*direct *_access to the dryer! It's kind of like being placed on the counter in the kitchen where the baker has just finished making some some delicious treats....

NewfieMom, who no longer has a retriever but still has a memory.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwww, what a funny pic....love you Sammy...Sammy w the long legs!!!:: He sure is growing Rita!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He's got some seriously nice leg bones!! Good looking guy!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

SO cute! Love the ones in the dryer, too!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Last night was our last puppy class and Sammy passed the AKC Star Puppy test. He was a little rock star. He isn't old enough to go into the basic obedience class so we are going to do conformation drop in classes. Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

He's adorable and does laundry definitely a keeper!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sammy*

Your Sammy is ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!! Love all of your pictures!
Maybe you can teach him to vacuum, too!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Enjoying the nice weather yesterday with Cooper. Sammy is starting to lose his baby teeth. So far 2 upper and 2 lower front teeth.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, Sammy is such a doll, he's going to be a very handsome Golden boy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

As much as I enjoy the puppy stage, I can't wait to see Sammy grown up. I think he truly is going to be "Something Special" !


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Love the first photo of Sammy and Cooper together. And I agree with Barb about wanting to see Sammy grown up. He's one good looking guy already! But hey, let's enjoy the puppy too


----------



## FranklinsDad (Oct 26, 2015)

Handsome! Gorgeous color!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He looks so familiar to me in those pics! He is beautiful (Cooper, too!). Love to see your photos as he grows!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

WOW Rita. He is adorable. Cannot wait to meet him. Sorry I just noticed this thread!


haha need to update the signature to read, Rita, Sammy, Jackson and Cooper!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

He really is good looking. Will be watching for more pictures as he grows.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He's a full brother to Kai, who I know you like a lot. Lots of potential for this pup!





Claudia M said:


> WOW Rita. He is adorable. Cannot wait to meet him. Sorry I just noticed this thread!
> 
> 
> haha need to update the signature to read, Rita, Sammy, Jackson and Cooper!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> He's a full brother to Kai, who I know you like a lot. Lots of potential for this pup!


Even more excited to meet Sammy Boy!  Rita will you go to the December training day? I have not yet decided myself.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Even more excited to meet Sammy Boy!  Rita will you go to the December training day? I have not yet decided myself_.


 I don't think I will make the training day in December. Still undecided too.

Thursday was Sammy's last vet visit. He now weighs 36 pounds. He probably also had his last swimming earlier this week, which I know he will miss. He retrieves in the flooded timber and anywhere a bumper is thrown! Brings it back and hops up and down until someone throws another. Then when he comes home it's up on the couch and time to snuggle. I did manage to get a few pictures. He's always on the move!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Rita, I hope you have in your mind that this boy is going to be a CH MH! I love the bone structure on him. Would love to see a stacked photo if you can get him to cooperate.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I sure hope so Barb! I will try to get a picture of him stacked. We can't walk anywhere without being stopped multiple times, everyone wanting to pet him. He is such a wiggle butt but doesn't jump up on people. He is such a good pup.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He is so good looking. Looks like a super solid little guy - sounds like you're going to have so much fun doing hunt with him.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> Rita, I hope you have in your mind that this boy is going to be a CH MH! I love the bone structure on him. Would love to see a stacked photo if you can get him to cooperate.


Amen ...........


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm always glad to see new photos of handsome Sammy. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sammy passed the AKC Star puppy test on November 3 and got his certificate this weekend.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Way to go Sammy!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He looks very proud of himself! Well done, Sammy!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job Sammy--and Rita!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sammy's Christmas picture taken on Saturday as a fundraiser for our local shelter.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That is just adorable!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Handsome and smart!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm really excited about how he is looking!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Today was Sammys' first visit to the groomer. He did very well and stood nicely so she could trim his feet. We've been working on tricks, which he knows 6 different tricks, he knows how to go to his mat, go to heel and we're working on sitting on my sight side. My agility instructors let me borrow a small dogwalk they made for their papillons, so we have been working on walk it and he has awesome contacts. We have also been working on holding his bumper, lengthening his marks a bit. sit on whistle, and casting back. He now knows that get your mark means to look out. So Sammy has been busy these past few weeks and he is so much fun to train.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:--heart::--heart::--heart: HANDSOMEST OF THE HANDSOMES!!!!! Sounds like a very very busy pup... Go Sammie Go!!! Love hearing about his accomplishments Rita!!!!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sammy is looking sharp with those beautifully trimmed feet  And I'll bet he LOVES all the training. I'm glad to hear he's doing so well. Happy Holidays to you all!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love his Christmas picture, it's so cute. 

He's such a handsome boy and his feet look great. 
Sounds like you are really having a lot of fun with him.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He's so handsome....and quite serious with his picture taking LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He looks great!!!
Do you have any interest in learning to do his feet and ears yourself? There are some pretty good tutorials online. I am not real fond of doing it, but I generally do Tito's myself.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I would like to do the grooming myself. I'll have to check out those tutorials.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Here are the ones that I think are very good:

Morningsage Goldens Grooming (ears)

Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club (feet)

Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club (tail and shoulders)

Sorry the pictures are kinda blurry, but here are front feet ready for the show ring using the method in the tutorial above.





2golddogs said:


> I would like to do the grooming myself. I'll have to check out those tutorials.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Those are some very pretty feet! I do Shala's myself - one thing about these Abby X Tito pups is they are VERY easy to groom - feet, tail, teeth - no probs at all touching them. Bet he'd let you do them no problem. 

And I appreciate the ear tutorial, Barb! I have veeeeery slowly started doing Shala's ears, too, but I am always worried I will trim too much, so I tend to leave them a bit messy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Should the nails be exposed that much for the show ring?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I really like morningsage feet tutorial, there's pictures and its fairly easy to follow. I tried grooming Kaizer's feet for the first time a couple weeks ago and I didn't do too shabby.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's not that the nails are exposed more than usual, they're left longer. A lot of people cut them VERY short for showing, but Tito has always done a lot of performance events, so I didn't want his nails cut silly short. He uses them, especially for agility on the contact obstacles (dog walk, A-frame, teeter).



mylissyk said:


> Should the nails be exposed that much for the show ring?


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Well I am 6 months old now and growing like a weed. Mom weighed me and I am 45 pounds. I know my name is Sammy but lately mom has been calling me something that sounds a lot like "holy terror".
















I love to climb and thought mom would appreciate me getting up on the table to help take down the decorations. Mom isn't too crazy about my climbing though.






















So I'll bug Cooper instead


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Sammy is a gorgeous boy. I looked for you Sammy and Cooper at training day. Missed you. Can't wait to meet the "holy terror"


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

nice, sturdy looking boy!! Love the way he's maturing.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He really is handsome!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Holy terror sounds about right for 6 months. Sammy is looking so good! So glad to see the photos.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, I don't believe it for a second!! He looks far too sweet to be a holy terror!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sammy loves watching the birds at the feeder in the morning. This will be his first experience with snow and we are expecting about 3 feet! Hope we don't lose him in the snow. The last time we had this much snow was in Feb of 2010. We did get out this morning and did some training, running some long marks and bringing the bumpers all the way back.








Cooper and I were at an agility trial this weekend and this is how my husband babysits when I'm away. Sammy obviously had a great time.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think that poor, deprived boy needs a few more toys


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

Hopefully Sammy can get out to play before the snow gets too deep!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The big storm is headed right for you! You'll have to post some "Sammy in the snow" photos. So cute of him birdwatching.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

we are now over 30 inches and still snowing. At first Sammy didn't know what to make of the deep, white stuff. Where to pee?! It didn't take long though for him to hop through the snow and try to make tunnels with his head. He is now one tired pup.

































Guess who?






Cooper!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

holy sh*t!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love that last picture!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

WOW! That's a lot of snow!!
And I live in Wisconsin!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Hotel4dogs and FourLakes took the words out of my mouth -- 30" is a lot of snow even for us in the Midwest. I haven't see that since 2011 and I won't feel bad if I don't see it again. Sammy looks very mature for -- what is he now 6 1/2 months? He's beautiful.

Stay safe and warm


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

WOW! That is a ton of snow! We got .5"-1" and had a blast. Lol!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

We ended up with 40" of snow!! Lots of snow blowing and shoveling today while the boys played in the snow. At least it was a sunny day and no wind.































He looks so mature in this picture!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I saw that your area got some of the highest snowfall totals of the storm. How did you get so lucky!? Hope you get it all cleared out. I'm sure the dogs think it's great.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I checked some weather reports last night after looking at some of the pictures that were posted and I think West Virginia was hit the hardest. I'm guessing that's unusual for you. Sammy is beautiful with Abby's coloring and Tito's features. It would be interesting to see a collage of the litter to see similarities/differences. Sammy really does look mature for his age.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

We did get hit the hardest and it is unusual for our area. We've lived here 30 years and have experienced 3 of these storms. The snow plows just came through late this afternoon.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Wowza! That's a ton of snow!! Sammy is absolutely stunning! And he looks like he thoroughly enjoyed playing in it! Hope he helped you dig out!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow! Lucky Sammy! Not so lucky you - but I do find that having a Golden has made me learn to appreciate snow a little more. 

Great photos.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Even boys like pink bumpers


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Great photos of handsome Sammy. Thanks for sharing. Looks like you still have plenty of snow for him to play in.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

It's hard to believe Sammy is 7 months old. I weighed him yesterday and he is 49.5 pounds. I was curious what his littermates weigh at this age. There is still snow on the ground and Sammy is enjoying every minute.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

HI SAMMY!!!!!!:wavey: Love your pink bumpers!!!! Love that you love the snow!!!!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey, who stole your pup and left you a dog. ????? He is looking so great!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Another snowy day in West Virginia. Sammy and Cooper never tire of the snow, but mom is ready for spring.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice to see pics of the boys together. I'm with you on the winter thing!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. He's looking really good  Both boys are handsome.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Yesterday Sammy was entered in a match in Maryland in the 6-9 month puppy class. There were only 3 golden puppies and Sammy placed first and then placed third in sporting group!! His first time in the ring and he behaved so well, not paying any attention to the other dogs in the ring but focused on the handler and of course, cheese! Tried to get a couple of pictures of Sammy with his ribbons which was a challenge. The one ribbon is all wrinkled because he insisted on carrying it out of the ring. My silly, handsome pup.

















He had enough of the camera


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Way to go!!!! So so proud of you guys!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations Sammy! Way to go


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Way to go, Sammy!! Big paws up from your big sis!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats from mom Abby, sis Sofie and of course Jane!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Sammy, he's such a good looking boy.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

So cute. Sounds like you got a brave little pup there. Congrats.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Go Sammy! We've been inspired by you two and should be going to our first handling class on Wednesday. I didn't see your post about the 7 month weight, but Teal weighed 55 lbs at the vet on Saturday!! She's a big girl but she's slowed down a lot in growing over the past month.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congratulations to you & your Sammy..????great job, luv your pics with your ribbons. .


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Couldn't edit my post on the phone..they were supposed to be hearts, not question marks...lol...


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sammy placed 4th in the 6-9 month puppy class in puppy sweepstakes at the Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club specialty on Friday. He was so well behaved in the ring and it was my first time showing him. Hope to have pictures soon.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome! Very excited for you!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Here is Sammys' placement picture from the specialty. What you don't see are the 4 people, including myself, trying to keep his attention to get the picture! Everyone was so patient and several of the professional handlers were there to help. I couldn't keep him still so I had my friend be in the picture with him. After spending the afternoon in a crate he was a wild boy!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

From conformation to field. Sammy was introduced to ducks today and did very well holding and carrying the duck up and down the table. He may be running hunt tests soon!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sammy looks happier with a bird in his mouth than standing still for conformation photos. Don't they just love birds! But I'm thinking he'll end up being good at both.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Go Sammy! Wait until he gets a live bird!


----------



## Roxys Mom (Nov 30, 2015)

also love the last one...he looks like he is wondering what the heck you are doing.  

Handsome little man!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sammy will be ready for his first hunt test real soon!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Another of Sammy today


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep, he IS something special!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Go Sammy! (Who is just under 9 months old, by the way....). Your mom is proud of you!


----------



## mdmoore (Mar 10, 2016)

Sammy is too cute!! I like the dark coat


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

*1st JH pass!*

Sammy was entered in his first hunt test and earned his first Junior Hunter pass. Beautiful marks and delivered to hand. Can't wait to run him again.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow! That is awesome.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job, he looks fantastic in orange!! Is he 10 months old yet?


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Great job Sammy!!! Big congrats!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Barb, Sammy will be 9 months old this week.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Whooooo! Way to go!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's awesome!! He's doing GREAT!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your handsome boy.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

*number 2 and 3*

Sammy was in a double Junior Hunt test on Saturday and got his second and third JH passes. One more to go!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

So proud of you guys!!! What an awesome job! 
He's looking rather handsome, too


----------



## mm2k14 (Feb 16, 2016)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Great job you two! And Sammy is looking good


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Just a few pics after some afternoon swimming.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sammy is just so darn handsome


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow is he handsome. Love his eyes.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Lookin' good


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:wavey:HI Sammy!!!:wavey:


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Hadn't posted a pic of Sammy in awhile.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I just love his look 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

He is Gorgeous!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He is sure filling out nicely! Good looking chest on that boy!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Shala thinks her little brother is very handsome!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

*1st title for Sammy*

Sammy is now a Junior Hunter! He did a very nice job in not so nice weather. The marks were the senior marks from the day before, and he got his first shot flyer on water, which was a cripple. He wasn't so sure at first but picked it up and swam back. The land series included a long mark with the dogs going through a ditch and the bird was in high cover. That's where most of the dogs were dropped. Several went off line after running through the ditch and getting caught up in all the scent and couldn't work their way out. Sammy jumped the ditch (which scared me) and went right to the mark. We were both wet and muddy but a happy team. Jane, Mike Book stayed and watched Sammy run, taking a few pictures. I think he really likes his great grand pup :wink2:. The club had nice ribbons too.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats Sammy & Rita..what an adorable face...he sure is maturing Rita....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wayyyyyy to go team Sammy! (Or is it team Special?). So proud of you guys!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Whoo-hoo Sammy! Big congrats to both of you. And sounds like you had lots of fun too --rain, mud and all.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

SO impressive!! Not even a year old! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

That face! He's so adorable and beautiful. I just love the look on his face.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! That's awesome!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I hadn't realized it has been awhile since I posted on Sammy. We've been having fun training, doing some traveling, and hanging out by the fish pond on hot summer days. He is growing into a handsome boy.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

He is both gorgeous and _very_ impressive. That dog isn't just a looker; he has real field ability, too. He is an all-around Golden. You have a winner!

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Looking good, Sammy!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Glad to see a new Sammy photo. Yee gads, these pups will be one year old soon! Time keeps flying by. I'm glad to see a new photo of your handsome boy. You two have had a great year.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He looks awesome for just a year old! Thanks for the photo!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He is GORGEOUS.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Can't believe how much he has filled out between April and this past weekend--wondering where that puppy went!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's beautiful, what a great picture.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow, where has the time gone?! I remember the day we met Sammy and today he is one year old. What a year it has been with this smart, handsome, silly, sweet dog. Such a joy! Today we celebrated his birthday doing what he loves most - field training with his dog buddies and playing afterward. He is one tired but happy pup. Sammy wishes all his litter mates a very Happy Birthday!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday Special Boy!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Such a good looking boy! Happy birthday darling.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Happy birthday to Sammy! I can't believe it has been a year already!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday to my amazing and handsome little bro! I am proud of you for wearing a hat - I won't do it!! Love, Shala. xoxo


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

A belated Happy Birthday! (I was away for the July 4th weekend.) I love the photos in the party hat! Just beautiful!

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Will you and Sammy be competing in any senior tests this year? I'm so jealous that you have access to tests so early in the year! All of our grounds are closed due to the nesting season. Even finding a test in May is difficult.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I hope to enter Sammy in senior sometime this fall, maybe October. We're working on casting and sit on whistle. I find he prefers turning to the left than to the right, but he is starting to understand left and right back. It's been so hot here we have to train early in the morning.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's because his Daddy is left handed, lol. Well, left pawed. He always preferred the left, too. Starts walking with his left side. Heads to the left doing nosework, etc.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Shala always turns to the left, too! When she chases and retrieves a ball, 99% of the time she turns left to come back. I've been told it's a good thing to know how your dog turns as you begin handling - because you can anticipate that when you whistle sit them from afar, they will likely turn to the left to come to the sit and face you. So you pay attention to the lines you send them on, knowing how they are likely to turn. (this makes sense in my head - hope I expressed it clearly!)


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'll have to pay attention to what Teal does. She started whistle sits last week. We've been spectating at a lot of hunt tests this summer and it's so interesting to see how each dog handles the run a little differently. Good luck to you and Sammy!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Turning to the left, huh? I had no idea there was such a phenomenon. I am learning more and more! Can someone tell me why Griffin has to walk around in my house before he can go out the front door? If he was a person instead of a dog, I would think he had OCD. He is so big that the behavior is very noticeable because he has to retreat away from the front door to the center hall in order to make a turn...and he has to back up (like a UPS truck) from the front door to the center hall. The choreography goes like this:

I open the front door. Griffin sticks his nose out. He decides he wants to go out. So he backs up to the center hall, turns around in a circle, then walks to the front door and goes out. (This ritual does not apply if he is rushing out with someone. In those cases, he pushes right out, often knocking anyone in his path down.)

NewfieMom


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

NewfieMom said:


> Turning to the left, huh? I had no idea there was such a phenomenon. I am learning more and more! Can someone tell me why Griffin has to walk around in my house before he can go out the front door? If he was a person instead of a dog, I would think he had OCD. He is so big that the behavior is very noticeable because he has to retreat away from the front door to the center hall in order to make a turn...and he has to back up (like a UPS truck) from the front door to the center hall. The choreography goes like this:
> 
> I open the front door. Griffin sticks his nose out. He decides he wants to go out. So he backs up to the center hall, turns around in a circle, then walks to the front door and goes out. (This ritual does not apply if he is rushing out with someone. In those cases, he pushes right out, often knocking anyone in his path down.)
> 
> NewfieMom




Deb,
That is hilarious! I can just picture it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

